# USA woodworkers, need your help.



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi, a friend of mine is visiting a relative in Philadelphia, and she is leaving in a week and a half.

And since where I leave, as some of you know, I can't find much of.. anything, I want to use this opportunity to buy something.

After giving it some thought, considering things like weight, size and cost (and what I need right now too), I concluded that a good set of straight bits would be a great choice.

So, I need to find a shop that sells it first, and that it can ship it to a certain location there in Philly.

What I'm looking for is something like this:
(the image is just as an example)










My router has a 1/4" shank, and with an adapter it goes to 8mm (0.314961 inches)

I will be using them on MDF only.

My budget has US$300 ceiling.

Since I wont be able to buy more of those anytime soon, I'd need them to be of the best possible quality, so they last. Also, a vast variety of diameters would be nice.

I've googled a bit, but I have no idea if they are good or not, and specially good for working on MDF.

Thanks guys. (and lasses).


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pablo

If your looking to purchase premium bits to get the most bang for your money...
WoodPeckers carries Whiteside, a top of the line bit. they have a small 4 piece setin 1/4"...but quite a selection
to pick from: 

Whiteside Straight Router Bits

Shipping from Ohio to Philly should be no more than 5 days out. If you call in the order, they might be able to do express shipping to insure you have it quickly.

this should at least help get you started


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I would say Whiteside or Freud...
more units for your money if you get Whiteside..

over the counter purchases for either or mail order...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Pablo,

Do a search for woodworking tools etc in Philly. There is a Rockler store, MCLS has a showroom, and several others. $300 should get you everything you will need in a strait bit. Consider a set (best bang for the buck) instead of individual purchases. Another thing to consider is buying plywood specific sizes. I have a 1/4, 1/2, and 3/4 MCLS set that I use all of the time. You will be limited on only a 1/4" shank size, however.

Since you are doing MDF 1/4" shank may be OK if you don't push (overwork) the bit on a larger size cut. Also, be aware, MDF is hard on bits. They will dull quicker then when used on wood. So, carbides may be the best solution. You can touch up a carbide several times before having it professionally sharpened.

I'll echo this, Whiteside and Freud being my first choices.

Bill


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

woodcraft carries whiteside here is the location and info

4057 G St,
Philadelphia, PA 19124

Between E Lycoming St and E Luzerne St

(215) 426-8366

woodcraftproducts.com
more info


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pablo, Whiteside bits are made here in the USA and are top quality. As a rule Carbide Processors has the best price on them. Free ground shipping on orders over $150, and that is not hard to do. They are in WA state so this may not fit your time frame.
Carbide Tipped Straight Router Bits - Whiteside

The Katana bits you showed are high quality imports but not on a par with Whiteside or Freud. They are less money and will give good service. You might do better buying more of these bits?


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

That's a good question, maybe I could buy more instead of better, damn, now I have to rethink it .

Any ideas how much they last sharp?.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> That's a good question, maybe I could buy more instead of better, damn, now I have to rethink it .
> 
> Any ideas how much they last sharp?.


better/longevity is a relative term.. marginal even.. because of the MDF...
you should do very well w/ the Whiteside bits..
chinese bits will generally have softer carbide and won't hold up as well...
persue the Whiteside..
those bits you show are chinese..

do get a mini diamond, it'll look like a file... hone before dullness occurs.. doesn't need to be much... wouldn't hurt to have all three of the set... any place that sells a knife will have them..

Dia-Sharp Diamond Mini-Hone Kit
Offset Dia-Sharp Diamond Mini-Hone


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is a big difference in the quality of diamond sharpeners, this is because of the type of diamond they use.(Polycrystaline vs Monocrystaline)

I have the Trend diamond credit card sharpener which has coarse on one side and fine on the other. The coarse(340 grit) is used for sharpening HSS bits and the fine(600 grit) is used for carbide tipped bits. It is important to know that any company that tells you to use water with their diamond card sharpeners is just looking for repeat business. All of the card sharpeners have a steel base which the diamond coating is applied to. Water + steel = rust! Trend offers a very fine lapping oil for use with their sharpeners. This stuff makes WD-40 look like maple syrup. The oil helps carry away the debris and does not cause rust. They also offer a cleaning pad to remove any residue from sharpening. This all makes good sense to me.

Pablo, I will have a post about the way to sharpen router bits online tomorrow; I tried for tonight but ran out of time.(I close down the garage at 10 pm so I do not annoy my neighbors) The Tool and Bit cleaner is another great product from Trend. All of these are available from Woodcraft.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey Pablo, I live right outside of Philly and I go to MLCS all the time. I believe they sell Katana bits, but they also sell Eagle America, and I think their own. I usually go in there and look through their once off bits which they use to make some of their tables, jigs, and the like, then sell them outrageously cheap. Before I realized they were located 20 mins. from where I live, I ordered some bits and received them in about a day and a half. Depending on where in Philly your friend is going she may be able to stop in, if you give her a list the people there would help her out. MLCS Router Bits and Woodworking Products


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

are the Eagle America bits import or domestic... Both??...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Both Stick but mostly imported.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike said:


> Both Stick but mostly imported.


major difference between the two...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One of the magazines ran a comparison test where an Eagle America bit tied for first place with Whiteside. If you can find the article take a very close look at the bits and you will see why. 

Reminds me of the time the Craftsman 26620 router combo kit tied with the Bosch 1617EVSPK...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike said:


> One of the magazines ran a comparison test where an Eagle America bit tied for first place with Whiteside. If you can find the article take a very close look at the bits and you will see why.
> 
> Reminds me of the time the Craftsman 26620 router combo kit tied with the Bosch 1617EVSPK...


couldn't find it Mike..
a link would be nice...
I'd suspect it was the made in the USA Eagle America bit that was the contender...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Mike said:


> One of the magazines ran a comparison test where an Eagle America bit tied for first place with Whiteside. If you can find the article take a very close look at the bits and you will see why.
> 
> Reminds me of the time the Craftsman 26620 router combo kit tied with the Bosch 1617EVSPK...


That is too funny, Mike!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It is enough to say companies often make items sold under other names. I don't have a link Stick, but the photos were identical. Good guess.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Pablo BUY THE WHITESIDE BITS YOU WON'T REGRET IT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi, I'm about to order them, but I have a probably very basic question, do they start cutting from the top?, I mean, I will use them as a drill bit, and by looking at the picture, I can't see if they are only for profiling or if they can be used that way.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

plunge cut bit


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

So, no?.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> So, no?.


?????????

just make sure your Whiteside bits that you get can plunge cut...


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> ?????????
> 
> just make sure your Whiteside bits that you get can plunge cut...


What I mean is, the one listed here:

Whiteside Straight Router Bits

Are plunge?, I can't tell.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The large image sure _looks _like they've got a bottom facing cutting edge. Be nice if the text mentioned it though...


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah.. since I don't read anywhere if they are plunge or not.. I'm doubtful now.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

From their description:

"Lap and cross-lap, or *biscuit joining* two boards together make excellent use of the straight bits."

Since they talk about "biscuit joining", I'm assuming these bits will plunge.

my .02 cents worth


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's the Whiteside website/catalogue.
Whiteside Machine Company

E-mail _them_ for confirmation
Whiteside Machine Company


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Here's the Whiteside website/catalogue.
> Whiteside Machine Company
> 
> E-mail _them_ for confirmation
> Whiteside Machine Company


I've been trying to access their website for a while, but it seems to be down.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's strange, Pablo, I was just there?!
Try the link I posted, maybe yours is corrupted?


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think so, I have no issues at all, only with that website.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

So you tried the link I posted? I just clicked on it, in my comment, and it took me right there...and from a different computer than the one I originally commented from. 
Maybe the Argie Secret Service is onto your clandestine woodworking activities...


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

:O

Yeah, I tried both links, weird.

The CIA is stopping my woodworking activities!.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh, them too.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> :O
> 
> Yeah, I tried both links, weird.
> 
> The CIA is stopping my woodworking activities!.


it works from this end...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> it works from this end...


Yeah! ...but their tired of tracking your computer and phone activities>>>


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Yeah! ...but their tired of tracking your computer and phone activities>>>


that's a ray of sun shine...


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I get nervous cause I read al arabia news online


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Tested with a few colleagues, they all can't access the site.

Maybe it has some sort of country block, no idea.


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey, how about this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-50-106-...ords=plunge+router+bit+1/4+shank+3/4+diameter

Edit.: 

It says in the Amazon website: Carbide tipped. Designed for excellent smoothness of cut and balanced cutting. Used for pattern cutting, lettering, and plunge cutting. For fast, smooth, accurate trim cuts in laminate. Cuts plywood, soft and hardwoods.

But not in the Freud website, weird.
http://www.cpofreud.com/freud-50-10...sh-trim-router-bit/feun50-106,default,pd.html

Can anyone confirm if possible?.


----------

